

Popcorn.js 0.2 Released: What You Need to Know - sliggity
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/01/17/popcorn-js-0-2-released-what-you-need-to-know/

======
pan69
When I click Play on the demo it wants to start a Java applet. WTF? We are
willing to use Java but the Flash Player is somehow dirty? Maybe I'm missing
something..

~~~
kmccarth
Hey Pan69, the video is a screen-toast I took of my screen. The software,
screencast-o-matic, uses an annoying Java plugin to play the video. hope that
helps

~~~
pan69
OK. Maybe this is what I didn't understand. You're saying that the video is a
screen-capture of how to use Popcorn, the video itself isn't played with
Popcorn? Man, this is confusing...

